# impulse sealer and loofah's



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

none of my local stores carry loofah's, does anyone know of an online source? 

also looking for an impulse sealer to seal my soap wraps, anyone know of a good source for these? 

thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got my impulse sealer here: http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/page/page/4625591.htm


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't remember where I got mine but I know harbor freight on-line had a good price too.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Got my impulse sealer at Harbor Freight.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you ,found one on sale at HF!!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

tiffany, 
got my impulse sealer today and sealed 6 soaps, it quit working :-() any tips for me? checked the fuse, ?? 

thanks


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ooh, bummer. I don't know what to tell you. I haven't had any problem with mine at all. Sorry.


----------

